# Has/Is anyone else ordered/going to order the DaYan III LingYun?



## number1failure (Sep 14, 2010)

I've ordered the DaYan Guhong about a week ago, and today I ordered the "DaYan" LingYun. Has anyone else ordered it yet, and is anyone else going to order it?


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Sep 15, 2010)

number1failure said:


> Has anyone else ordered it yet


Probably not.



number1failure said:


> and is anyone else going to order it?


I doubt it.


----------



## dynasty (Sep 15, 2010)

where did u buy from?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 15, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> number1failure said:
> 
> 
> > and is anyone else going to order it?
> ...



Why?


----------



## bluecloe45 (Sep 15, 2010)

i ordered 1 ffffng expensive


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 15, 2010)

Yea I made my order bout 2 days ago. To those who ordered from WitEden, have they shipped your order? Cos they haven't shipped mine..


----------



## The Puzzler (Sep 15, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> i ordered 1 ffffng expensive



It is only $1 more than a GuHoung.


----------



## number1failure (Sep 15, 2010)

dynasty said:


> where did u buy from?



witeden


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm waiting for Speedcubeshop to stock on them.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Sep 15, 2010)

The Puzzler said:


> bluecloe45 said:
> 
> 
> > i ordered 1 ffffng expensive
> ...



+ 6 buck shipping that u can't get by


----------



## Joker (Sep 15, 2010)

Maybe, if I get back into cubing. But there will probably be better cubes by then.


----------



## BigSams (Sep 15, 2010)

Joker said:


> Maybe, if I get back into cubing.



Why are you still posting on this forum then?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 15, 2010)

jms_gears ordered one from witeden a few days ago.

Lol BigSams


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 15, 2010)

I probably will but I find it hard to imagine it being better than the GuHong.
I don't really want to find out it's much better, then have to replace all my GuHongs (11).


----------



## number1failure (Sep 15, 2010)

cube-o-holic said:


> I probably will but I find it hard to imagine it being better than the GuHong.
> I don't really want to find out it's much better, then have to replace all my GuHongs (11).



Then for your sake, I hope it sucks.


----------



## ender9994 (Sep 15, 2010)

I will be getting one soon only because I am intrigued by the slightly smaller size.

All these dayan guhong cubes are starting to confuse me...

Am I right in thinking that this is on the second Dayan Guhong cube?

It goes the Dayan cube, the Dayan Guhong cube, then this cube?

Im confused because witeden has a dayan cube, but also a dayan guhong 2 cube?????


doug


----------



## number1failure (Sep 15, 2010)

ender9994 said:


> I will be getting one soon only because I am intrigued by the slightly smaller size.
> 
> All these dayan guhong cubes are starting to confuse me...
> 
> ...



+1 Can we get some answers all up in here fo' shizzle?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 15, 2010)

number1failure said:


> ender9994 said:
> 
> 
> > I will be getting one soon only because I am intrigued by the slightly smaller size.
> ...



DaYan II
DaYan GuHong
DaYan Ling Yun


----------



## Zarxrax (Sep 15, 2010)

What does Ling Yun even mean?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 15, 2010)

Zarxrax said:


> What does Ling Yun even mean?



Small goose?


----------



## ender9994 (Sep 15, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> number1failure said:
> 
> 
> > ender9994 said:
> ...




Ah okay, I just noticed that the two comes after the Dayan and not the Guhong


This seems to suggest that there are

1. DaYan Cube
2. Dayan 2 (aka the GuHong)
3. Dayan LingYung


----------



## dannyz0r (Sep 15, 2010)

Dayan II is the crap with the tracks on it. GuHong is DaYan GuHong, not Dayan II


----------



## Joker (Sep 15, 2010)

BigSams said:


> Joker said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe, if I get back into cubing.
> ...



Why not?
It's still interesting to see the advancements of methods and stuff.


----------



## ender9994 (Sep 15, 2010)

dannyz0r said:


> Dayan II is the crap with the tracks on it. GuHong is DaYan GuHong, not Dayan II



whats up with this then

http://witeden.com/goods.php?id=140

It says DaYan 2 Guhong


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Sep 15, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Whyusosrs? said:
> 
> 
> > I doubt it.
> ...



I thought my sarcasm was apparent enough....




ender9994 said:


> whats up with this then
> 
> http://witeden.com/goods.php?id=140
> 
> It says DaYan 2 Guhong



Someone is wrong on the internet? UNHEARD OF.

It goes:
Dayan
Dayan II
Dayan Guhong
Dayan Lingyun
Dayan Perfect cube


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 15, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > Whyusosrs? said:
> ...



Where are those sold?


----------



## hic0057 (Sep 15, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Whyusosrs? said:
> 
> 
> > ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> ...



In the future somewhere


----------



## Radcuber (Sep 15, 2010)

hic0057 said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > Whyusosrs? said:
> ...


You also forgot about the DaYan Ultimate Kamehameha Toilet Flush Super Cube.


----------



## hic0057 (Sep 15, 2010)

Radcuber said:


> hic0057 said:
> 
> 
> > ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> ...



Can't remember seeing one of those When I went for a trip in my time machine.

On topic: I'll probably order one of those if lightake gets them


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 15, 2010)

number1failure said:


> cube-o-holic said:
> 
> 
> > I probably will but I find it hard to imagine it being better than the GuHong.
> ...



Thank you for your concern.


----------



## Zyrb (Sep 15, 2010)

I ordered 2 off witeden a few days ago


----------



## dynasty (Sep 15, 2010)

Witeden is expensive man! I remember they charge $3 or $4 for shipping!


----------



## Zyrb (Sep 15, 2010)

hopefully its worth it


----------



## iSpinz (Sep 15, 2010)

ender9994 said:


> dannyz0r said:
> 
> 
> > Dayan II is the crap with the tracks on it. GuHong is DaYan GuHong, not Dayan II
> ...



It's actually called the "Dayan II GuHong". No mistake.

Dayan I
Dayan II
Dayan II Guhong
Dayan Lingyun


----------



## AndyK (Sep 15, 2010)

So witeden was selling the 'preview/beta' model of the LingYun a while ago, does anybody know if the one they are selling now is the final/official version?

This is the link to what they are selling now: http://witeden.com/goods.php?id=169 The description used to say something about it being a preview model, should we assume that now since that is gone, this is the final model?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 16, 2010)

dynasty said:


> Witeden is expensive man! I remember they charge $3 or $4 for shipping!



I know dude! Just like Speedcubeshop and Cube Depot do! We're better off ordering from Cube 4 you!</sarcasm>


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Sep 16, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Whyusosrs? said:
> 
> 
> > *Dayan Perfect cube*
> ...



You really don't catch on quick, huh?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 16, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > Whyusosrs? said:
> ...



Cause no cube is perfect.


----------



## Radcuber (Sep 16, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> dynasty said:
> 
> 
> > Witeden is expensive man! I remember they charge *$3 or $4* for shipping!
> ...



I'm just gonna wait for ebay sellers to get them because for me it's cheaper in the UK... about $11 for a GuHong with free shipping and it comes pre-lubed? That's pretty good. So yeah, when it's all hyped about, ebay sellers will have them about a month after they get popular so if you're patient you can get them cheap on ebay :3


----------



## theace (Sep 22, 2010)

Its Way cheaper on LighTake. Besides, Shipping is free...


----------



## number1failure (Sep 22, 2010)

theace said:


> Its Way cheaper on LighTake. Besides, Shipping is free...


 
Not on LighTake. And if it is now, then it wasn't when I ordered.


----------

